# Sewing tag exactly like original



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok so i want to retag my shirts but ive seen many shirts that just rip or cut the old tag off and sew their own on the neck. this is what i want to do but i want it to look more professional than most, is there any way to sew the tag back on exactly the same way the original tag is sewn, like in the seam on the neck instead on just on the seam of the neck. hopefully made it clear enough. thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

eikei47 said:


> Ok so i want to retag my shirts but ive seen many shirts that just rip or cut the old tag off and sew their own on the neck. this is what i want to do but i want it to look more professional than most, is there any way to sew the tag back on exactly the same way the original tag is sewn, like in the seam on the neck instead on just on the seam of the neck. hopefully made it clear enough. thanks


Are you planning on doing the sewing yourself?


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah i have a sewing machine in my basement thats been there for god knows how long so why not put it to use. also like doing things myself so i can make it exactly the way i want to AND because i dont beleive in wasting money on things that can be done by me. or maybe its just because i cant afford wasting money haha.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

yes you can do it, its alot more work than othe other method you mentioned. You have to open the seam around the tag completely, then insert your new tag and restitch. Not real difficult, just time consuming.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

i have never sewn a thing in my life though do you think its still posssible or is it a really difficult task. i am a perfectionist though so thats the main reason i want to do it this way.


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely doable, even the biggest brands out there use this exact method. If your not comfortable with sewing I would find a seam stress. Much quicker and a safer method plus their services are really not all that expensive.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Professionals can do this so quickly and efficiently that they don't charge much to do it. As someone who has never sewn before... it's going to be time consuming, and for a while the perfectionist in you will be hating how many you screw up. I'd recommend outsourcing it. You can't do everything yourself, and this is the kind of busy work that wastes your time.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

alright im going to get some prices, hopefully its not too expensive like you say.


----------



## Just Breathe (Aug 14, 2010)

It's definitely doable though if it was me i would rather delegate the task to someone more experienced.

And i certainly wouldn't settle for the unprofessional-looking alternative, with the top edge of the tag being exposed and on the outside of the neck tape. 

i'm curious to kno how much you get quoted for a job like this too.  Good luck


----------

